# waterfowler's tribute.



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Ran across this and thought it was pretty neat.

Enjoy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OBPr1y0J ... ture=email


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

That is one of the best things I have seen on the internet. Thanks for posting it!


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

That is purely awesome!!


----------



## ODB (Nov 30, 2008)

Awesome Thanks for sharing


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

dont have volume here on campus, i'll have to watch it later somewhere else.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Great video post! Makes you truly realize why we put so much time into our dogs between hunting seasons. Yes they're there to go pick up the birds but beyond all our dogs are far more of a hunting buddy or companion than anything.


----------



## Aythya (Oct 23, 2004)

Nice video. Brought tears to my eyes as I lost my five year old lab to kidney disease in September.


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

It seems against logic, but I find myself as an aspiring meat dog trainer/owner to attain the level of the craft as the gentleman in this video. To have a hunting partner that has spent 14 years with me in the field and to have her/him pass on the shores of a river after a retrieve... man that is probably one of the most meaningful and painful moments in an owners career.

Truly a once in a lifetime hunting partner...and maybe even story. Thanks for the post.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

No dry eyes around here. Thank you Browndog.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Hit me like a punch in the stomach...thanks for sharing. Tough to watch as my two faithful black labs lay at my feet.


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

Should never had watched that at work, but thanks for posting it.


----------



## HOBBES (Jan 9, 2003)

Great post. Thanks for sharing. Think I will take off from work a little early today and spend a little more time with my pup.


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

Great Video!!!!


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

That's an awesome video!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

That was awesome, thanks for posting Todd. Teal sure had some get up busting through the brush.


----------



## fowl killer (Feb 27, 2009)

Just watched the video and thought it deserved to ba back on the first page.


----------



## brittanypoint (Feb 15, 2009)

That video depicts the bond that we share with our buddies. That was a real tear jerker


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

That was great. Hard for people to understand that bond you get with your hunting dog who dont do it.


----------



## cutter08 (Sep 11, 2008)

that was a very good tribute. Thanks for sharing


----------



## blklabs2 (Mar 2, 2008)

Very good our dogs are agreat force in our lives.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Thanks. That illustrates why I train, hunt with, and live with Labs better than I ever could. I couldn't imagine my life without at least one well trained Lab in it. My Josie is laying next to me as I write this...


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

northdakotakid said:


> It seems against logic, but I find myself as an aspiring meat dog trainer/owner to attain the level of the craft as the gentleman in this video.


Kid, I've read your stuff and I have no doubt you have the patience, smarts, and love of gundogs to teach yourself to be a great amateur trainer. If you're interested, PM me and I'll get you in touch with the pro who mentored me. I bet he would be more than happy to help you as he helped me...


----------



## rock7178 (Jan 18, 2005)

WOW! Simply amazing! Great post...


----------

